# Is it possible



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Is it possible to have a goat give birth and then 2 weeks later give birth again? The reason i ask this is because my female gave birth about 2 weeks ago. Today she is acting weird and naaing constantly but i dont see anything wrong or different.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I haven't heard of it with goats, but other mammals will sometimes if they have two uteruses. (or is it uteri?) It is very rare. 

I assume your doe isn't separated from a kid or another member of the herd, doesn't just want to be fed, water, etc? The only other thing I can think of is that she would be in heat again, but that seems really quick. Let us know if you figure it out!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She could be in heat.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Two years ago I had a doe give birth and then a week or two later had a small mummified fetus. I don't remember her acting different. She just started pushing and pushed it out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If there were more kids she likely would be dead with the exception of a mummified fetus.
Are the kids still with her?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

yes yes yes this can happen it's rare but it does happen. she would have had a smallerudder and a weaker kid will you please post pictures of her rear end, udder,kid and stomach


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat is possible.
A kid is separated from her.
She wants with her herd mates, if separated.

Overly engorged udder, mastitis.
Did you check her milk and udder?

If she isn't pushing, not sure it is birthing, but you can wash up and put on a rubber glove and with you fingers gently go in and see if she is open. If she is, she is in labor and may have issues or, if she is closed, she may be in heat or other.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Heat is possible.
> A kid is separated from her.
> She wants with her herd mates, if separated.
> 
> ...


Shes def not giving birth again. I think she was just upset cause she didnt get any grain for her morning feeding cause i was out. She was fine after dinner feeding and she got some grain. I guess she knows what she wants lol and if she doesnt get it she starts talking lmao. Ty everyone for your support and advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh those goats. :haha:


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh those goats. :haha:


How do you know if your goat has mastitus


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Viki said:


> How do you know if your goat has mastitus


I dont know how to use this site or u would pist a new thradllead. My female who gave birth 3 weeks ago is so enlarged her teets are massive and almost purple and her bag is huge! She doesnt seem to want to nurse much although the kids seem very healthy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Milk her out. She is probably just really full, but if left that way for an extended period it can definitely turn into mastitis. 

Check her temp also. And make sure the milk is normal - no lumps, stringiness, etc. Specks of blood would be normal for an engorged doe.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Milk her out. She is probably just really full, but if left that way for an extended period it can definitely turn into mastitis.
> 
> Check her temp also. And make sure the milk is normal - no lumps, stringiness, etc. Specks of blood would be normal for an engorged doe.


Well thats kind of a problem shes been free range since before i got her so shes very human shy. She wont let me


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You really need to catch her and get her milked out. Is there any way you can get her into a small pen? That way it'd be easier to catch her.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You really need to catch her and get her milked out. Is there any way you can get her into a small pen? That way it'd be easier to catch her.


Ok so i caught her and tried milking but nothing is do ing out. She will no longer let the kids feed because she is so sore. Idk what to do and the vet never returned my call.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

try doing this really firmly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Make sure there aren't any wax plugs on her offices.

And hold her and let the kids nurse.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

goat girls said:


> try doing this really firmly


Nothing will come out! Shes so sore and her bag is so hard. Idk


Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Make sure there aren't any wax plugs on her offices.
> 
> And hold her and let the kids nurse.


I did get some milk out, very little but i held her and let her babies nurse and her teets and bag have went down alot. I believe she was just really sore and not letting her kids nurse therefore was fully engorged. I will continue to do this if meed be. Ty for your help.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well done. Yes, you may have to hold her several times for everyone to get the idea.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She could be congested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She could be congested.


Congested how? I know when i milk her it takes a while for the milk to come. I mean i good 10 15 mins. But it looks good and smells good no discoloration or anything. I still have to hold her to let the babies feed and she tries to kick them off.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Congested is just another word for engorged.

You are doing fantastic. Keep it up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Engorged means that that the udder is very large and full of milk. Congested is when they are full of milk and the udder is hard and it is hard to milk.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My mistake.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Engorged means that that the udder is very large and full of milk. Congested is when they are full of milk and the udder is hard and it is hard to milk.


Is there somethimg else i should be doing?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are still making her let them nurse, correct? How many times a day? And is she empty when they are done? If she is not empty, you should go ahead and milk her out afterwards. If you are enabling them to eat 1 or 2 times per day, I'd increase that number.

Maybe give her something she really likes when the babies are nursing so she learns to associate that pleasure with being milked out? (That only works if you don't give that at any other time)

Do you have any other expectant moms? start making them get up on the milk stand now and start feeling the udder and lightly pinching the teats and bumping around down there. This desensitization helps them not freak out when their newborns start that.

I think you are doing great.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

mariarose said:


> You are still making her let them nurse, correct? How many times a day? And is she empty when they are done? If she is not empty, you should go ahead and milk her out afterwards. If you are enabling them to eat 1 or 2 times per day, I'd increase that number.
> 
> Maybe give her something she really likes when the babies are nursing so she learns to associate that pleasure with being milked out? (That only works if you don't give that at any other time)
> 
> ...


Her daughter gave birt 4 days after she did and had 1 kid but she was young 7 months so she is only producing enough for her kid. I have milked her shes kinda use to me since we got her when she was only a month old. I will def hold her more so she can feed the kids. Shes not anywhere near as engorged as she was and her bag is much softer. My goats are kinda weird in a way they dont seem to really like much of anything alot except for their grain which they get daily so idk what i could bribe her with lol but shes getting better. Ty


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Also i dont have a milk stand as i never intended to mave milking goats. I just put her in the birthing stall which is small and milk her or hold her so the kids can feed. They seem to all be doing good.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, Those were just some ideas. I already thought you were doing great.

I do recommend a milk stand. I use it for everything. Doctoring, worming, hoof trimming... And you never know when you are going to have to milk someone out!

I know people get by without a good sturdy milk stand, but I just don't see how.

Anyway, you are doing great. Keep it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a great job.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Well, Those were just some ideas. I already thought you were doing great.
> 
> I do recommend a milk stand. I use it for everything. Doctoring, worming, hoof trimming... And you never know when you are going to have to milk someone out!
> 
> ...


I have no idea how some goat owners get by with no stand!
Even if they only have meat goats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No milk stand for me! If I have a stubborn goat that needs to be milked or kids latched on I’ll tie the head up high and tie a leg to the fence. They can’t go any place. If it’s a goat that is good about it and I need to milk I just sit on a small bucket and milk. Anything else I have a blocking stand from when I was in 4h and showed beef and they go in that. Although the kids (human) are getting older and can give shots now so I just hold and have them give shots if they are around


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HaHa. My first milking stand (this time 'round of goat keeping) was a fitting stand.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I could never make it without a stand. My back withstands enough already


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

I made a milking stand when i first got my goats and it was a hassle just trying to get her up on it. Like i said before my goats were and still are free range when i got them without alot of human touch soxthey are still getting use to the touch. I can milk her if i need to and its alot easier then it use to be. I have figured out that if you dont give her an escape route she will stand right there and let me milk her lol


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

My kids are eating grain now. Should i be seperating them so they get enough cause both mamas gobble it right down and the kids dont get much?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never given kids much grain, I want a slow, steady growth, but others here provide a special creep feeder so the kids have access to feed 24/7 to reach fast market weight. I think this answer depends on the question of what are the kids being raised for. Their ultimate purpose you might say.

It just depends. If you do decide to feed them separately, then don't give them too much. The 24/7 only works when the kids are exposed to that from birth and learn to regulate themselves, if that makes sense?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m with Vicki! I would spend half my energy getting them up on the dang thing lol same thing with my tilt table. It took longer to load one up then it did trimming her hoofs! Of course also by the time I get them loaded I’m so mad at them and threaten to sell them about 100X lol 
I agree with Maria rose, the only time I had issues with creep feeding and having it out 24/7 was when I bought a doe and her kid. The kid was probably a month old and she went nuts on the grain. I always shove mine in there at about 2 weeks old and at that time they may only nibble a few pieces. They slowly eat more and more so it’s a natural way of working up to a good amount. Another thing I do to kinda limit it, is feed the does way over on one side, that way they don’t just sit there and put out while they have the comfort of their mom being close by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Viki said:


> My kids are eating grain now. Should i be seperating them so they get enough cause both mamas gobble it right down and the kids dont get much?


 I have a creep feeder for mine, so they can go in it whenever they wish. So mama's don't get to it. 
I don't feed them that much grain. But they do have free choice alfalfa hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My husband felt sorry for me and bought me a goat stand. Milking is easier. My stand has a crank that allows me to go up and down for all kinds of heights. I do love it for a lot of things, but find trimming hooves is difficult.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> My stand has a crank that allows me to go up and down for all kinds of heights.


I'd LOVE to have one of those!

What a nice hubby. Keeper material.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, I agree.


----------

